# June 17 Randy Oliver, LIVE, talks about his latest work concerning varroa mites



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Randy Oliver, LIVE, talks about his latest work concerning varroa mites- a NY Bee Wellness Webinar
June 17, 7pm Eastern

https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN__28JpTXqQlejYfPZV94R7A

Lots of new research. A more user-friendly version of Randy's Varroa Model, the most current mite monitoring and testing of various solutions for mite wash (some surprising findings!), and an update on his selective breeding for varroa resistance, among many other items of interest!

Randy Oliver owns and operates a small commercial beekeeping enterprise in the foothills of Grass Valley in Northern California. He and his two sons manage around 1500 colonies for migratory pollination, and produce queens, nucs, and honey. He has over 50 years of practical beekeeping experience, plus holds B.S. and M.S. degrees in Biological Sciences. Randy analyzes and digests beekeeping information from all over the world, as well as performing field research of his own, in order to not only broaden his own depth of understanding and knowledge, but to develop practical solutions to many of today's beekeeping problems, which he then shares with other beekeepers through his various articles in bee magazines, his speaking engagements worldwide, and on his website ScientificBeekeeping.com

*Registration Fee 10.00*

NYBeeWellness.org
a grassroots educational not for profit 501c3 organization


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Now on Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjDSD92ILs


June 17, 2020; Lots of new research. A more user-friendly version of Randy's Varroa Model, the most current mite monitoring and testing of various solutions for mite wash (some surprising findings!), and an update on his selective breeding for varroa resistance, among many other items of interest! ScientificBeekeeping.com 



Moderator- Pat Bono, NY Bee Wellness, NYBeeWellness.org.

3:17 Updated Varroa Model
12:21 Best Sampling Methods
16:33 How Mites attach to Bees
24:50 Agitation of Mite Shakers
30:34 Precipitation of Mites/ETOH Concentration
41:10 Other liquids
1:01:31 Dealing with Foam with detergent
1:12:39 Which Frame to Sample Bees from
1:24:32 Breeding for Mite Resistance
1:29:00 Sticky Board Critique
1:31:06 Thermal mite treatment mention
1:33:48 “Murder” Hornets (Asian Giant Hornets)


"Dawn Ultra detergent (I like the clear "Lemon essence") works very well for
mite washes, on par with 91% isopropyl, better than 70% isopropyl, and much
better than 0F windshield fluid. Disclaimer, I have no connection with, or
interest in, the manufacturer of Dawn dishwashing liquid.

Dilute to 1-2 Tbl per gallon of water. A weaker solution is less
efficacious, and there is no benefit to making it stronger.
Allow the bees to soak in the solution for a full minute before agitation,
by which time most of the mites will have dropped to the bottom of their
own accord.
Final agitation should be a swirl action, with no up and down shaking.
Little agitation is required for basic mite monitoring (as opposed to hard
data collection).

For counting after agitation, a wonderful trick that I've found is to make
a stand to hold the mite wash cup 4 inches above the face of a 6-inch
diameter, 10x magnifying mirror (makeup mirror) placed horizontally. 10x
is the best magnification, and 6" dia the best size. These mirrors are
readily available. Looking down, this gives you a greatly enlarged view of
the mites (you can see their legs) and makes counting a piece of cake. You
need to get your eye to the right level to see the mites in focus. The 4"
gap holder works well for a table at waist height with people of average
height.

Viewing from the bottom up means that the foam from the detergent is not a
problem.
Warning: a magnifying mirror, casually placed, can easily start a fire
should the sun hit it. The focus point is a few inches from the mirror,
and sunlight through a truck window is enough to start a fire within
seconds (practical experience). ALWAYS place the mirror into an opaque
holder when not in use!"
-Randy Oliver
Grass Valley, CA
www.ScientificBeekeeping.com


----------

